# Japan Dryer



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I'm using Japan Dryer in my polyurethane and I think its affecting the sheen. Has anyone ever heard of that before? I never used Japan dryer that much. Just in enamals once in a while. BenMoore urethane has been really hard to work with. Sags, runs no matter how you put it on. So I threw in some Japan dryer to speed the drying up to prevent the sags.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes it can affect the sheen.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Instead of Japan drier, try a small amount of Solvent Alcohol, like you would use for shellac.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Instead of Japan drier, try a small amount of Solvent Alcohol, like you would use for shellac.


Really?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

RPS said:


> Really?


Yes, it does affect sheen and isn't supposed to be used with synthetics either.

One of my buddies added some to brown exterior paint that he was using in early Spring...and the whole side of the house looked milky the next day.

My father used to say, "be careful with that stuff...if it were a good thing to use, the manufacturers would have added some" or something like that...

Perhaps some Naptha would help?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I always tried to stay away from it. The polyurethane was working like crap so bad I thought I would try it. The sheen is messed up for sure.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to use quite a bit of it when I used oil for trim. I have never had any sheen related issues from it whether it was a dark trim or white. The last oil job I did I used Naptha.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Are you using just a dash of it? Too much J-dryer is NOT a good thing.


P.S. The used to make two different dryers. Obviously, one is Japan Dryer, but I forget the second. I have some J-Dryer and I also have some "Concentrated Dryer" Haven't used either in years.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Are you using just a dash of it? Too much J-dryer is NOT a good thing.


Me? 
Yes just a splash of the Jap-drier when I used it.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Me?
> Yes just a splash of the Jap-drier when I used it.


No....the OP.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

RPS said:


> I'm using Japan Dryer in my polyurethane and I think its affecting the sheen. Has anyone ever heard of that before? I never used Japan dryer that much. Just in enamals once in a while. BenMoore urethane has been really hard to work with. Sags, runs no matter how you put it on. So I threw in some Japan dryer to speed the drying up to prevent the sags.



Jap drier is HARDCORE ****, you literally have to use a shot glass amount to a gallon. and even then, there still can be problems. i would recommend toulene instead. a bit easier to use. But bottom line: polys are the hardest, most durable clear coat (on doors, cabinets, tables, ect) but the hardest to use properly. that's why, I suggest using varnishes over polys (unless you have mastered spraying oil polys) they're the second hardest clears behind poly, but MUCH easier to use.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. Im just going to buy new and redo. most things are only first coated. I.ve used it in my enamals once in a blue moon only so I could recoat in the morning. I never used it to prevent it from saging or puddling in corners. Never used it in polys. I use to just use naptha. I used lots of polys but benmore sucks to use. Last time. I would rather use Old masters but the paint store quit carrying it.


----------



## edtrujillo (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been having trouble with Zar Poly Urethane sagging and running and I've been painting since 1976, so what I did was add a bit of thinner and did two extra coats. The straight Poly is just too darn heavy and gravity will win every time.


----------

